# Creepiness at the Duck Lease



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Saturday morning some friends and I went teal hunting in Eagle Lake. 3 of us showed up at the gate around 5:50 in 2 trucks. The guy by himself gets in with us, we proceed down the road only to get stuck in the only place on the entire road you can get stuck. 

Buddy goes back to get his truck, meanwhile 2 other friends have shown up at the gate and are getting ready there because they are hunting the front pond, which is near the gate. They walk to where we are stuck and are freaking out. While they were getting ready at the truck, one of them is looking down, putting his waders on, and looks up with his headlamp on and sees what looks like a zombie walking toward him about 10 feet away. It was a guy with blood all over his shirt, half of his face swollen shut, and walking with a severe limp. My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.

So, we're all weirded out by this point, but we get into our blinds and have a crappy hunt. Both groups only see a couple groups of teal, only a couple shots fired, no birds.

Anyway, so now we have to deal with the stuck truck. Just so happens a friend of ours was in town hunting at a lodge which is right next door to our lease. We go over there and hang out for a sec, grab a chain and get the truck out. 

I don't know what went down out there before we showed up, but whatever it was has us all weirded out.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

maybe he was left to die out in your field but he found the strength to get going and seek help.. yall offered no help to a bloody guy that looked like he almost died somehow?


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Saturday morning some friends and I went teal hunting in Eagle Lake. 3 of us showed up at the gate around 5:50 in 2 trucks. The guy by himself gets in with us, we proceed down the road only to get stuck in the only place on the entire road you can get stuck.
> 
> Buddy goes back to get his truck, meanwhile 2 other friends have shown up at the gate and are getting ready there because they are hunting the front pond, which is near the gate. They walk to where we are stuck and are freaking out. While they were getting ready at the truck, one of them is looking down, putting his waders on, and looks up with his headlamp on and sees what looks like a zombie walking toward him about 10 feet away. It was a guy with blood all over his shirt, half of his face swollen shut, and walking with a severe limp. My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.
> 
> ...


and you didn't call 911 why? or set the hook...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

He was offered help, he didn't want any.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.





El Capitan de No Fish said:


> He was offered help, he didn't want any.


Doesn't sound that way to me.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Have the police not been called to at least investigate? Is this guy still wondering around hurt, and maybe disoriented?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Fishiola said:


> Doesn't sound that way to me.


Me neither. Your buddy needs to google "karma".


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's pretty creepy.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounded like he was told to stay away and that's what he did. Ya'll didn't ask more questions of him or see if he needed medical attention?

I've been stranded in a marsh on an evening hunt and had to walk nearly 10 miles to get help. I'm glad the guy that I walked up on at 2am didn't tell me to stay away. He asked me a lot of questions, validated my story and then helped me out.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

time to set the hook....















if not your friends are worthless


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang sounds like somebody beat this dude to a pulp and ya'll told him to leave. Not good form my friend.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Look, don't pile on me. My buddy at first was really freaked out but did offer assistance. The guy didn't want any.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Look, don't pile on me. My buddy at first was really freaked out but did offer assistance. The guy didn't want any.


So you just made that part up about him telling the beat up guy to stay away.  So what assistance did he offer? Ride into town? Medical attention?


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Look, don't pile on me. My buddy at first was really freaked out but did offer assistance. The guy didn't want any.


You brought it here!

Sounds like you're adding the assistance part to not look so bad. What assistance did he offer? Stay away or I'll shoot?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

He may still be out there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Me neither. Your buddy needs to google *"karma*".


Ditto that, I aint going to pass a stranded boater who's well and close to the ramp much less a bloody beat down human!:headknock

Karma is a mother for dang sure........


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

he wasn't covered in Corn Flakes was he?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> It was a guy with blood all over his shirt, half of his face swollen shut, and walking with a severe limp. My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.


 Doesn't look like your buddy offered any assistance to me.....Just told the guy twice to stay away and then the guy disappeared.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

El Ahogo said:


> he wasn't covered in Corn Flakes was he?


:rotfl:


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

So, we're all weirded out by this point, but we get into our blinds and have a crappy hunt. Both groups only see a couple groups of teal, only a couple shots fired, no birds.




Poor things, ya'll had a crappy hunt. Sounds like that guy had a really crappy night. He could be dead somewhere now.

I think ya'll all failed the test.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

El Ahogo said:


> he wasn't covered in Corn Flakes was he?


funny.. i dont know why though:rotfl:


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I gig in a few public areas and have had people walk right up on me at 2 am. Most of the time drunk or high so I make sure they see the business end of the gig and tell them to keep walking. I have been in same situation, and I told the guy to stand down and called the GW. Never know if contact is good or bad thing, tough judgement call for all the above critics.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

At least you should have called 911 and reported and asked for assistance. Thats all you where obligated to do. Why else did he walk up to you other than needing help. You guys had all the guns and scared???? Are you guys a bunch of p'ss with guns. 

911 would have sent an ambulance and police to investigate. It is possible the guy could be laying out there dead somewhere. If I where you and this is real I would not say another word about it. What if the guy turns up dead on your place and family finds out you offered no aide. Not smart to post let alone not help the guy.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Still trying to figure out which is supposed to be the creepy part, a guy beat half to death in the marsh or not doing anything to help.


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> funny.. i dont know why though:rotfl:


X2


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Yall are the ones with the guns why wouldnt you help him? Thats like watching a man on fire burn.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Steven H said:


> I gig in a few public areas and have had people walk right up on me at 2 am. Most of the time drunk or high so I make sure they see the business end of the gig and tell them to keep walking. I have been in same situation, and I told the guy to stand down and called the GW. Never know if contact is good or bad thing, tough judgement call for all the above critics.


There's a differance between someone who is drunk and stoned, vs. someone who is bloody and beaten up.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Steven H said:


> I gig in a few public areas and have had people walk right up on me at 2 am. Most of the time drunk or high so I make sure they see the business end of the gig and tell them to keep walking. I have been in same situation, and I told the guy to stand down *and called the GW*. Never know if contact is good or bad thing, tough judgement call for all the above critics.


seems to me you and he are not on the same page. you did what the critics are wanting him to have done.. hwell:


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

but dem flashy lights from the ambulance and cop cars woulda scared away all the birds


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> but dem flashy lights from the ambulance and cop cars woulda scared away all the birds


there it is,, it was the blueberries fault! lmao!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Where were ya'll hunting? There's a 57 year old man from Caldwell missing for a week..???

http://www.theeagle.com/local/57-year-old-man-reported-missing


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> Where were ya'll hunting? There's a 57 year old man from Caldwell missing for a week..???
> 
> http://www.theeagle.com/local/57-year-old-man-reported-missing


just south of I-10 from there.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Did I read between the lines that hunting was more important then a bleeding man asking for help?

Let me read all this again.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

The link has a pic with it. Hopefully they will take a look. Dand shame not to try to assist someone in that physical condition. Heck, a couple of them carrying guns and they scamper off like little sissys.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

With friends like that who needs ememies!!!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

5 people and know one could make the right descision? Just sayin.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Saturday morning some friends and I went teal hunting in Eagle Lake. 3 of us showed up at the gate around 5:50 in 2 trucks. The guy by himself gets in with us, we proceed down the road only to get stuck in the only place on the entire road you can get stuck.
> 
> Buddy goes back to get his truck, meanwhile 2 other friends have shown up at the gate and are getting ready there because they are hunting the front pond, which is near the gate. They walk to where we are stuck and are freaking out. While they were getting ready at the truck, one of them is looking down, putting his waders on, and looks up with his headlamp on and sees what looks like a zombie walking toward him about 10 feet away. It was a guy with blood all over his shirt, half of his face swollen shut, and walking with a severe limp. My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.
> 
> ...


hope i dont run into your friends next time i need help in the middle of the nite..

I think all of you should turn in your man cards.. unless you hunt ducks with bb guns


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I call B. S.*

to the whole story ... I have not met a single person on here that would not have helped the guy out .....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Wow...don't really know what to say.



> My buddy jumps up and tells the guy to stand clear. The guy says "you have no idea what I've been through tonight". My buddy tells him him again to stay away. The guys says sorry and disappears into the night.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I ain't gonna lie, that would freak me out to.
You guys are all busting this guys ballz, but he wasn't the one technically involved.
NONE of us were really there to see how things went down. The dude could have very well been offered help and simply walked away. Now I don't know about you but I am not going to physically grab a blood guy to make him stay were I want him to. If he walked off I don't think there is a whole lot to do OTHER THAN call the police and report the whole thing. Which should have been done.
It may not be too late to tell the proper folks.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for the punch line... hope there is one. This is kinda scary.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Where were ya'll hunting? There's a 57 year old man from Caldwell missing for a week..???
> 
> http://www.theeagle.com/local/57-year-old-man-reported-missing


Curious to hear more about this.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

txsnyper said:


> The dude could have very well been offered help and simply walked away.


I can't imagine a bloody guy with a limp walking up to complete strangers in the dark that he knows are armed and saying "you cannot believe that night I've had" and not be looking for help. If someone had a gun and told me to stay away, I don't think I'd be arguing.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> but dem flashy lights from the ambulance and cop cars woulda scared away all the birds


You said a mouthfull right there! Nail on the head.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Man!! If I had done that to that poor dude, it would dig in my conceince for the rest of my days.

I always think that we as individuals are confronted with at least one instance in our lifetimes when the good lord gives us a chance to do the right thing when we dont have to. I believe that is the instance St. peter will refer to when I am about to enter heaven and judgement is passed upon me.

What will you say when the good lord asks you to justify your actions in a situation such as this?? Treat others as you would want to be treated.

Me thinks I would be callin the police right now even though it is somewhat late in the game. I would drive my butt back out there and try to look for tracks and find the poor guy too if I were you.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

txsnyper said:


> I ain't gonna lie, that would freak me out to.
> You guys are all busting this guys ballz, but he wasn't the one technically involved.
> NONE of us were really there to see how things went down. The dude could have very well been offered help and simply walked away. Now I don't know about you but I am not going to physically grab a blood guy to make him stay were I want him to. If he walked off I don't think there is a whole lot to do OTHER THAN call the police and report the whole thing. Which should have been done.
> It may not be too late to tell the proper folks.


Then you need to stay in town. On the sidewalk. Well lit sidewalks. In 55 years outdoors I have been fortunate enough to be able to assist some people who were in dire straits, and to recover a couple of bodies so that at least their families had something to bury that the coyotes hadn't got to. Some day it may be me in dire straits who needs help, or my family that will be comforted by the recovery of my remains. You can make excuses for these *** hats all you want. The first version is almost always nearest to the truth. The "zombie" that freaked them all out so bad most likely was a victim of a bad accident or foul play, or possibly of something like amnesia or Alzheimers. They need a new hobby. Like tiddly winks.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

I notice that the OP hasn't said jack since the first page.

It's either BS and he was trying to be popular or it's true and he realizes what an idiot he is. Seriously, tell the ole boy to sit down away from you and help is on the way.

I wouldn't touch him either but **** if I wouldn't get him some help.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow.. 90 viewers.. wonder how many are law enforcement officers and investigators?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

hmmm, should have at least told the guy to have a seat on the ground facing away from you then called for backup EMS help.

Wow. I will not pass judgement as I was not there, but not sure if I could let a guy walk off without callin it in.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I have to agree with the posts above. At a minimum, authorities should have been contacted. Not sure I could have hunted knowing an injured guy was right out the gate. Maybe his injuries were not as bad as described, but still, someone should have called for help.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I still call BS*

nobody and as I previously stated certainly on theis site would do what he claims just straight running BS


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmmm. Did my preacher tell this story one Sunday? Except "NoFish" doesn't play the part of the Good Samaritan. I suggest someone contact the police in your group real quick like before they find out you were neglectful in helping out another human being. Pretty dang sad story! I can't believe you posted it. You've been watching too many Zombie movies.


----------



## ox190 (May 6, 2010)

I really hope your buddies didn't have a chance to help somebody in dire straits and didn't even call the Game Warden or the cops.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I been looking at some of NOFISH's other post, I don't think from the way he sounds when he posts he would do something like this, if he did then he and his group are some sorry SOB's... but maybe someone hijacked his PC when he was not looking or was gone...it has happened to me... I just cannot believe someone would actually not even attempt to help.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I call BS. If its not, than you and your friends are DOUCHE BAGS!!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Just.......WoW!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Creepiness*

First time caller. Long time listener....

Helped a heart attack dude in the sam houston nat'l forest once.

Found a dude on the beach under his jet ski with a broken leg. Could have drowned too!

Some chick lost her bikini top near crystal beach. Offered mouth to.... Ah, forget it.

Maybe offer him a bottle of water? Tylenol? Zanex

Heck, he was probably playing with the farmer wife, I mean daughter, I mean... and ..... Ah, forget that one too...

Play on..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> wow.. 90 viewers.. wonder how many are law enforcement officers and investigators?


huummmmm, looks to be quite a few!

you guys didn't kill a owl by chance did ya?!









Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 77 (30 members and 47 guests)


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I sure hope that wasn't Bill they turned away that morning. Please show this picture to your friends and see if they can possibly recognize him. Even if not, could you please get one of your friends to put a report in with the Sherriffs office? Do unto others, I'm sure if it was you that your family was looking for, they would want any help they could get. Who knows, but this could be him. Prayers to the family.

Thank you!

-Brett


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I wouldn't even be that cold. What's it cost to help out someone.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*SAD*

thats just not right!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

What goes around comes around. sure hope the guy was ok and got the help he needed.


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still hoping that he wasn't covered in Corn Flakes!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Man-o-man. I can think of 2 times where I've been in situations where a 'victim' was in serious need of help and declined my offerings. One time it was pride (a fallen bike rider) and the other was because they were scared of me (mother & daughter in a bad car wreck). Both times I called the proper authorities, kept my hands off and just stayed nearby until help arrived. When they got there I went on about my business. 

Maybe that's what folks can do in situations like the OP. Maybe? Heck, if nothing else, call 911, report the incident and hang up (cowards can use caller ID block of course).


----------



## Drake'sCovey (Jun 2, 2010)

I normally do not respond to these posts but the response to the original post actually brought my work day to a stand still...

I will go ahead and say what El Capitan de No Fish did not… and I will also take the time to applaud his effort in trying to stay “politically correct” and not offend anyone, specially those of you who inevitably jumped at the chance to attack. 

What he fails to mention was that on the way to the blind that morning they were late because they were stuck behind an ambulance and police cars on the side of the road investigating a body that had been found in the ditch on the side of the road.

What he also fails to mention is that the man that approached them was not some good ol country boy looking for help. He was definitely not anyone who remotely resembled someone like Bill Kincaid. And he definitely was not a stranded boater or hunter. 

They did what each and every 2Cooler would have done in the situation. Pointed their 2nd Amendment and told the guy they wanted no part of what he was involved in. 

So for those of you who took the time to chime in, hopefully the next time you are approached in early morning darkness in the middle of nowhere by a thug covered in blood, all the while knowing that a homicide is being investigated just down the road , and you decide that it’s in your best interest to “help” this man...I hope you live to see the next hunt.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Drake'sCovey said:


> I normally do not respond to these posts but the response to the original post actually brought my work day to a stand still...
> 
> I will go ahead and say what El Capitan de No Fish did not


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

*What he fails to mention* are the key word here. Thanks everyone. Move along, nothing to see here.


Drake'sCovey said:


> I normally do not respond to these posts but the response to the original post actually brought my work day to a stand still...
> 
> I will go ahead and say what El Capitan de No Fish did not


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Making some assumptions here, but it sounds like they thought this guy was responsible for the body found in the ditch. If they let him go without calling the authorities, they let a possbile killer go free. Are my assumptions correct or am I way off base and a little slow?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

So in other words, they might have had the person who committed a crime or at least seemed suspicious in the sights of a gun, but let the guy go instead of calling the police and letting them sort it out?

Either way, I don't think the best decisions were made...


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

So no help was offered like No Fish suggested there was, correct?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

were you with them? If so then your saying that you let what you knew could be a possible murderer walk free and didnt tell anybody except on 2cool?

Dude seriously...... Atleast call the authorities, teal can wait when your talking about serious injuries or a murder possibly



Drake'sCovey said:


> I normally do not respond to these posts but the response to the original post actually brought my work day to a stand still...
> 
> I will go ahead and say what El Capitan de No Fish did not


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Even if I could refuse to render aid to someone that obviously needed it...I dern sure wouldn't post it up on the WWW!

You boys are in some trouble!


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> Making some assumptions here, but it sounds like they thought this guy was responsible for the body found in the ditch. If they let him go without calling the authorities, they let a possbile killer go free. Are my assumptions correct or am I way off base and a little slow?


.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Drake'sCovey said:


> I normally do not respond to these posts but the response to the original post actually brought my work day to a stand still...
> 
> I will go ahead and say what El Capitan de No Fish did not


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

There ain't no good way to spin this one! Maybe shoulda just kept quiet. I know cell service is decent in that entire area, and you can't tell me every one of you didn't have a phone in your shirt pocket. Good job, your kids would be proud of your bravery and integrity.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think I totally understand this situation. These guys were delayed on their duck hunt because a body was in a ditch. I mean who would not be ticked? Then they get to the farm and get stuck in the mud. Delayed again. AAAARrrrggg! this is starting to get frustrating, we have ducks to kill. THEN. Another victim or the murderer shows up. Can you imagine the anger, especially after drinking all night then having to get up at three in the morning only to be faced with such BS. I mean, c'mon guys. They had some ducks to kill. Its all about me isn't it????? OOOOoooooo or maybe it was a Zombie. Tell it to the judge or your peers. I'm sure they will totally get it.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

So now there could be some killer, rapist, etc roaming around because yall failed to call the proper authorities? Losing argument to all who were involved. What you did was wrong by not doing anything at all. It take 1 minuted to call the cops who apparently are already very close by.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

well i now know the area where im not hunting around. never met someone in my life that could see someone in pain covered in blood and just let them walk away like that.


----------



## jmose46635 (Jun 10, 2010)

With the amount of brains it seems that group has I am not surprised that we have not seen a you tube video yet of a bloody guy stammering off into the darkness.

These guys probably did not ask him if he needed help they probably asked him if he would help them push the truck out of the mud. No wonder the guy said he had enough for one night and then stammered off. 

I just cant grasp this one...


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd guess that the bloodied limping guy probably escaped murder and was looking for help. It would have been very easy to call 911 and hold the guy there till someone arrived. Dude probably got their plate #s and might want some revenge.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*The Hole is getting deeper... quit digging!*

Now that the other buddy's are starting to weigh in...

Sure, it makes perfect sense now. They were jammed up getting to the lease - and while driving by the scene of an accident (or crime) - they were able to get a good sense of what happened and the type of fellow who was at fault. Then a guy comes stumbling up covered in blood and he looked like the type of guy who might be at fault so they...

There have been some serious lapses of judgement here. The first was not making a phone call to authorities or rendering some sort of aid. The second was posting it here on the public forum.

I hope you guys at least got your ducks.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

So, do any of you 2Cool investigative reporters know why there was a body in the ditch? Accident? Homicide? 
Anybody from that area have any details or know if the body was identified? 
Are the authorities in that area looking for a particular suspect?

Inquiring minds wanna know.

BTW, you guys must be idiots for not AT LEAST notifying the Sheriff's Dept. How long could it take to dial 911? 

Am I missing something El Capitan?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out how he labeled the guy a "Thug?" Was it his appearance of being beaten half to death and stammering around at in the wee hours of the morning? Was it the way he was dressed? Was it his race? Any of these details would have sufficed, rather than just calling him a thug.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Bretticu$ said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he labeled the guy a "Thug?" Was it his appearance of being beaten half to death and stammering around at in the wee hours of the morning? Was it the way he was dressed? Was it his race? Any of these details would have sufficed, rather than just calling him a thug.


 Couldn't agree more. The whole detail of the event is pretty sketchy!!
I bet the could tell you how teal flew by and how many shots were fired, how many beers were in the cooler and so on...:headknock


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope everyone is having a great time bashing No Fish. It is hilarious to me that all of your posts involve the words: I guess, probably, could have etc... The reason being is that you have no clue what the actual situation was or the emotions running at the moment. Stating things such as "you had guns and were scared, what a bunch of ps's" just proves this point. Sure they had guns they were hunting, but as he stated they were putting their waders on. Who has their gun strapped to them when they are getting ready. More than likly they were still in there respective cases in the truck. This intruder could have harmed them way before they had an opportunity to draw their firearms. There are so many other factors that might or might not have been involved. Easy for all of you to sit at your computers and criticize people constantly. Sadly, that is all most of you do period.

I used to visit this site VERY regularly, but was reminded today why I do not anymore. I would have never seen this post as well if someone had not emailed this to me stating "can you believe these idiots bashing No Fish". Most of the decent and intelligent people that used to visit this site that added value and integrity no longer do. It is a true shame. Many great outdoorsmen at one time shared invaluable information on this site and for the most part that has ceased. I hope you all feel real big and tough while you are putting people down and have absolutly no clue what you are talking about. Mont has created a monster.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Let me guess, you are one of the guilty parties involved? Say what you want dude but a phone call to the police is a no brainer in this situation and nothing anybody can say will convince me otherwise. 
A dude is badly hurt stumbling around in the dark near a scene of a dead body...enough said guilty or victim DUDE NEEDED HELP ONE WAY OR ANOTHER! And if you dont like 2cool then stay off!


Buster said:


> I hope everyone is having a great time bashing No Fish. It is hilarious to me that all of your posts involve the words: I guess, probably, could have etc... The reason being is that you have no clue what the actual situation was or the emotions running at the moment. Stating things such as "you had guns and were scared, what a bunch of ps's" just proves this point. Sure they had guns they were hunting, but as he stated they were putting their waders on. Who has their gun strapped to them when they are getting ready. More than likly they were still in there respective cases in the truck. This intruder could have harmed them way before they had an opportunity to draw their firearms. There are so many other factors that might or might not have been involved. Easy for all of you to sit at your computers and criticize people constantly. Sadly, that is all most of you do period.
> 
> I used to visit this site VERY regularly, but was reminded today why I do not anymore. I would have never seen this post as well if someone had not emailed this to me stating "can you believe these idiots bashing No Fish". Most of the decent and intelligent people that used to visit this site that added value and integrity no longer do. It is a true shame. Many great outdoorsmen at one time shared invaluable information on this site and for the most part that has ceased. I hope you all feel real big and tough while you are putting people down and have absolutly no clue what you are talking about. Mont has created a monster.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Buster said:


> I used to visit this site VERY regularly, but was reminded today why I do not anymore. I would have never seen this post as well if someone had not emailed this to me stating "can you believe these idiots bashing No Fish". Most of the decent and intelligent people that used to visit this site that added value and integrity no longer do. It is a true shame. Many great outdoorsmen at one time shared invaluable information on this site and for the most part that has ceased. I hope you all feel real big and tough while you are putting people down and have absolutly no clue what you are talking about. Mont has created a monster.


thanks for your 35 insightful post. I'm gonna miss you.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Buster said:


> I hope you all feel real big and tough while you are putting people down and have absolutly no clue what you are talking about.


You post up something like this, how could you not expect it to look bad? Now there are different versions of the story ranging from offering help and the guy refusing, to not offering help and telling the guy to stay away. If someone would actually clear this up that was there then maybe nobody would have any reason to criticize (of course, it might make things even more inconclusive as every post by someone "clearing things up" has done). Prove all of us wrong. As it stands, the very least is that it seems like negligence.

Still don't see why the cops were not called regardless.


----------



## Drake'sCovey (Jun 2, 2010)

I love how everyone assumes the police weren't called...that is my favorite part of the entire thread. Besides marshmadness most recent post...


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

If there was a homicide, why is there nothing about it on any of the news websites for the surrounding areas of Eagle Lake??


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Drake'sCovey said:


> I love how everyone assumes the police weren't called...that is my favorite part of the entire thread. Besides marshmadness most recent post...


Still haven't answered my question about the "thug" label.....:question:


----------



## Drake'sCovey (Jun 2, 2010)

Because he was wearing an Obama shirt.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Drake'sCovey said:


> Because he was wearing an Obama shirt.


Definitely a thug! No doubt about it now! Please consider that part resolved.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Drake'sCovey said:


> Because he was wearing an Obama shirt.


There goes your credibility. Get lost troll.


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for pointing out my 35 post History *gilbert*. That is exactly right. Some of us actually have lives beyond 2cool (not including you with your 5,000+ posts, which is nothing to be proud of, actually rather disturbing). I know that is hard for you to understand and I hate to be the one that breaks the news to you. Take a deep breath. It will be ok


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Buster said:


> Thanks for pointing out my 35 post History *gilbert*. That is exactly right. Some of us actually have lives beyond 2cool (not including you with your 5,000+ posts, which is nothing to be proud of, actually rather disturbing). I know that is hard for you to understand and I hate to be the one that breaks the news to you. Take a deep breath. It will be ok


I don't think Gilbert's going to miss you now :an6:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Drake'sCovey said:


> I love how everyone assumes the police weren't called...that is my favorite part of the entire thread. Besides marshmadness most recent post...


The OP never stated the police were called. Nor did anyone else - only the above which still doesn't state that yall called the police.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Buster said:


> Thanks for pointing out my 35 post History *gilbert*. That is exactly right. Some of us actually have lives beyond 2cool (not including you with your 5,000+ posts, which is nothing to be proud of, actually rather disturbing). I know that is hard for you to understand and I hate to be the one that breaks the news to you. Take a deep breath. It will be ok


Oh, there goes another Troll. Is there a season for these lil boogers, or are they just considered a nuisance?


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

EAGLE LAKE - An elderly motorist died Saturday after she lost control of her vehicle near Eagle Lake and become trapped in it under water in a drainage pond.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I would like to know if there was actually someone hurt or killed in the area. And if so, did the injured guy had any connection to the accident/crime. It might have just been a drunk passed out in the ditch and the the guy wandering around was his drinking buddy. 

If somebody actually comes up with some *credible* information on what actually happened, please start a new thread. Until then, this one has run its course.


----------

